# Anyone go to JFBB?



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

probably one of the easiest to get to from philly. i like jf/bb but, i honestly havent been there in years. their park is supposed to be really nice now. i say go for it. $320 for a season pass is pretty good.


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

jf during the day- bb at night for the park stuff. I do JF with the gf in the am then drop her off and hit up bb myself for the jumps and rails. there are some seious jumps there. for 20 bucks its some nice early season stuff. for someone looking to really ride a mountain, not quite worth it.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

BoardNbob said:


> Anybody go to Jack Frost Big Boulder? I know they aren't the biggest mountains, but I can get a college pass for $320. Not a bad deal for an unlimited pass. What you guys think?


hey buddy i go to jfbb all the time i cant wait for them to open. 320 is a good deal seeing as a season pass there run about 600 bucks. i use to work in a snowboard shop and would get season passes there for $100 bucks and would get free lift tickets to blue and bear creek. cant wait for the season to start around here i just got a ton of new gear. see ya on the slopes


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

I go there a lot early in the season, mostly because they open before anyone else. I get a season pass to Blue, but I still try to get around and check out other PA mountains. That deal for $320 is pretty sweet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome. I'm prob gonna be picking this up because I don't have tons of money to drop. A cheap season pass will let me get out hopefully about once a week. I got three buddies who are gonna do the same, so I'll have a nice group to ride with. Let me know if you guys wanna meet up some time. I'm not an expert rider, but I would say that I'm about intermediate. I haven't really explored the park a whole lot though. That's my goal for this season.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

BoardNbob said:


> Awesome. I'm prob gonna be picking this up because I don't have tons of money to drop. A cheap season pass will let me get out hopefully about once a week. I got three buddies who are gonna do the same, so I'll have a nice group to ride with. Let me know if you guys wanna meet up some time. I'm not an expert rider, but I would say that I'm about intermediate. I haven't really explored the park a whole lot though. That's my goal for this season.


imma be there atleast twice a week fridays saturdays or sundays. go bear creek during the week cus its half the distance from the city. you can find me in the trees


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

CaRMaNiA666 said:


> go bear creek during the week cus its half the distance from the city. you can find me in the trees


HAHAHAHA. trees in bear creek?! sure there are plenty of trees but i wouldnt say they are know for their glades.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I really like Jack Frost. The runs have alot of turns and pitch changes that keep it interesting. Difficulty level increases nice and uniform from one side of the mountain to the next, too. Schlepping across the flat at the top of the hill to get from run to run is the only minor downside to that great mountain. I'm not as keen on Big Boulder, with the exception that you can ride nights there, unlike JF. The solution is to hit JF during the day, and if you're not worn out by then, head to BB for the night.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

T.J. said:


> HAHAHAHA. trees in bear creek?! sure there are plenty of trees but i wouldnt say they are know for their glades.


not bear creek. JACK FROST


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm gonna be going on the 26th, I'm hoping it won't be too crowded since its the day after christmas, Anybody else gonna be there?


----------



## RobG (Dec 29, 2009)

big boulder is probably my favorite place to ride, the park is always groomed good and they always keep it fresh and set up different stuff. if any of you are into park then def check it out. i work at bear creek and they have a pretty decent park too, its just not maintained quite as good i dont think. anybody live up near big boulder? im thinking about moving up that way just dont know where a nice place is to go


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

*Poconos sucks*

I wont even go to the poconos anymore, not worth it. Nothing but ice and the runs are literally 10 seconds long. Go up to Hunter or Windham instead for something close, only an extra hour to the drive. Def worth it.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

yes, but neither hunter or windham's parks are even close to the same caliber as jfbb, or mountain creek even.


----------

